# ***ABKC Show Birmingham, Alabama January 16, 2010****



## MrsSemperFiBullies

It's official the Birmingham Bully Expo is scheduled for January 16th, 2010 at the Birmingham Jefferson Convention Complex one of the nicest venues in the south. Connected to the venue is the Sheraton Hotel which will allow us to book rooms with the dogs. More info on hotel coming soon.

We will be having two ABKC sanctioned shows with the following classes availabe; Pocket, Standard, *Classic*, & XL. The judges will be DJ STEWARTand RON "PAPA PIT" RAMOS. And of course the MC will be the one the only BULLY THE KID.

BOOTH FEES DUE BY JAN 1ST 2010
10 x 10 - $150 includes curtained booth, 2 chairs, 6ft table, 2 passes, up 4 dogs
10 x 20 - $250 includes curtained booth, 4 chairs, two (2) 6ft table, 6 passes, up 8 dogs
10 x 30 - $350 includes curtained booth, 6 chairs, three (3) 6ft table, 10 passes, up 12 dogs

!!There will also be a photography booth for any one that would like to get some quality pictures of their dogs. Photos will be done by TrueFazePhotography!!

We will also be raffling several items to benefit a rescue. Please come on out and support this event.

!!! WE WILL ALSO BE OFFERING PRE-REGISTRATION FOR THE SHOWS !!!

FOR MORE INFO EMAIL OR CALL MANNY
205-994-0821
[email protected]


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

looks like fun... I'll probably head on out that way!


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> looks like fun... I'll probably head on out that way!


Awesome, we'd love to have you!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Shantel you wanna try a booth for this one too? 


Semperfi how much is the entry fee for the show per dog?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

scratch that i just read my answer lmao


----------



## dixieland

Looks great!If I was closer I would go.
Are you in the Marines or is your husband?


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

dixieland said:


> Looks great!If I was closer I would go.
> Are you in the Marines or is your husband?


Thanks! My husband was a Marine for 5 years


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> scratch that i just read my answer lmao


LOL no problem. The booths are first come first serve. If you would like to reserve a certain booth, you can do so by putting down a deposit of $50 towards your booth and the remainder would be due January 1, 2010. Here is the layout for the show!


----------



## dixieland

Mine too!That's why I was asking.:woof:
Great to have you here!


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

dixieland said:


> Mine too!That's why I was asking.:woof:
> Great to have you here!


AWESOME!! THANKS SO MUCH, I FEEL SO WELCOME ALREADY! OUR DOGS ARE ALL NAMED AFTER SOMETHING PERTAINING TO THE MARINES, IT'S SUPER NEAT! :love2:


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

dixieland said:


> Mine too!That's why I was asking.:woof:
> Great to have you here!


OH WOW, JUST NOTICED WHERE U ARE LOCATED! MY HUSBANDS LAST DUTY STATION WAS AT NEW RIVER IN JACKSONVILLE. WE ACTUALLY LIVED IN RICHLANDS. ARE YOU GOING TO THE ABKC SHOW IN FAYETTEVILLE ON NOVEMBER 7TH?


----------



## dixieland

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> AWESOME!! THANKS SO MUCH, I FEEL SO WELCOME ALREADY! OUR DOGS ARE ALL NAMED AFTER SOMETHING PERTAINING TO THE MARINES, IT'S SUPER NEAT! :love2:


Cool!Do you have one named chesty?


----------



## dixieland

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> OH WOW, JUST NOTICED WHERE U ARE LOCATED! MY HUSBANDS LAST DUTY STATION WAS AT NEW RIVER IN JACKSONVILLE. WE ACTUALLY LIVED IN RICHLANDS. ARE YOU GOING TO THE ABKC SHOW IN FAYETTEVILLE ON NOVEMBER 7TH?


I didn't even know there was one then.But I'll be sure to go once i find out all the details.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

dixieland said:


> Cool!Do you have one named chesty?


LOL NOPE, BUT SOME GUY TOLD ME THE OTHER DAY WE NEED TO NAME ONE OF OUR DOGS THAT! WE HAVE

MT. SURIBACHI (SURI)
GROUND POUNDER (GRUNT)
PARRIS ISLAND (PARRIS)
PVT. OPHA MAE JOHNSON (OPHA MAE)
AAAAAAAAAAAAAANDD.......

OOOOOH-RAHHHH!


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

dixieland said:


> I didn't even know there was one then.But I'll be sure to go once i find out all the details.


THAT'S AWESOME, WE WILL BE THERE. MY FRIEND WHO'S HUSBAND IS STILL STATIONED AT LEJUENE IS MEETING ME THERE AND SO IS MY FRIEND WHO'S HUSBAND IS NOW A DI AT PARRIS ISLAND. IT'S GOING TO BE A LIL REUNION LOL. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I'll get with shantel and see what she wants to do, and if she's really going. The darn girl really needs to get over it and move to the south so she can hang with us all and get rid of that northern accent!


----------



## dixieland

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'll get with shantel and see what she wants to do, and if she's really going. The darn girl really needs to get over it and move to the south so she can hang with us all and get rid of that northern accent!


Hahaha for sure!


----------



## dixieland

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> THAT'S AWESOME, WE WILL BE THERE. MY FRIEND WHO'S HUSBAND IS STILL STATIONED AT LEJUENE IS MEETING ME THERE AND SO IS MY FRIEND WHO'S HUSBAND IS NOW A DI AT PARRIS ISLAND. IT'S GOING TO BE A LIL REUNION LOL. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!


Where is it going to be at and what time?

I wish I would have seen this thread a couple weeks ago.We just got a new bully pup and she's all chest.I would have named her chesty!But I didn't even think about it


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

dixieland said:


> Where is it going to be at and what time?
> 
> I wish I would have seen this thread a couple weeks ago.We just got a new bully pup and she's all chest.I would have named her chesty!But I didn't even think about it


THAT NAME WOULD HAVE SUITED HER PERFECT THEN!

HERE'S THE INFO FOR THE NC SHOW, JUST COPIED AND PASTED IT FOR YOU!










OK WE DECIDED TO CHANGE OUR LOCATION ITS BIGGER AND BETTER RITE OF OFF 95 WITH HOTELS ALSO 10 MINUTES TO THE SHOW

WE ALSO HAVE SOMETHING THE KIDS WILL LOVE A PETTING ZOO WHERE YOUR ADMISSION INCLUDES HAY RIDES AND A CHANCE TO FEED THE ANIMALS UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL THOUGHT THAT WOULD BE FUN FOR THE KIDS !!!!!
THE NEW !!!! LOCATION IS

JAMBBA'S RANCH 
5386 TABOR CHURCH RD 
FAYETTEVILLE NC 28312

WWW.JAMBBASRANCH.COM

PLEASE READ THE LOCATION HAS CHANGED PLEASE LET EVERYONE KNOW AND KEEP THIS AT THE TOP

HOTELS NEAR THE SHOW ARE

COMFORT INN 
1957 CEDAR CREEK RD FAY NC 28301
910 323-8333

ECONO LODGE 
1952 CEDAR CREEK RD 
FAYETTEVILLE NC 28312

910 433-2100

HOLIDAY INN 
1944 CEDAR CREEK RD 
fAYETTEVILLE NC 28312 
910 323-1600

SUPER 8 
1875 CEDAR CREEK RD 
FAY NC 28312 
910 323-3826

THEY ALL ACCEPT PETS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO GIVE US A CALL

LADY J 910 257-0557 
CANDY 704 779-1219


----------



## dixieland

Thank you so much!I know exactly where that is,I just went there not to long ago as chaperone for my sons field trip.I will definitely be there!


----------



## mygirlmaile

OPHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

<3 <3

Im comingggggg!!!! With my shirt and everything Steph! Hahahah.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

dixieland said:


> Thank you so much!I know exactly where that is,I just went there not to long ago as chaperone for my sons field trip.I will definitely be there!


AWESOME WE WILL SEE YOU SOON THEN!


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

mygirlmaile said:


> OPHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> <3 <3
> 
> Im comingggggg!!!! With my shirt and everything Steph! Hahahah.


MAILE!!!!!!!!!!!    WOW I NEVER KNEW I'D FIND YOU HERE LOL. I CAN'T WAIT, OPHA IS SUPER DUPER EXCITED ABOUT MEETING YOU! :hug:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

hahaha maile is who i was calling Shantel


----------



## mygirlmaile

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> MAILE!!!!!!!!!!!    WOW I NEVER KNEW I'D FIND YOU HERE LOL. I CAN'T WAIT, OPHA IS SUPER DUPER EXCITED ABOUT MEETING YOU! :hug:


Hahaha. This is my homeee.  Im excited about this show AND meeting my Baby Momma!.  LOL. (Im sucha creeper)

Shana, Im probably just going to need to move in with you from like...Jan-March-ish, for all these shows were planning on going to! LOL.


----------



## dixieland

That is so cool that you're able to catch up with the people and dogs you got maile from.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

lmao noooo problem girl!


----------



## mygirlmaile

dixieland said:


> That is so cool that you're able to catch up with the people and dogs you got maile from.


I didnt get Maile from SemperFi. Lol. I just call Opha my baby momma cuz I love her...and I want her babies. LOL. Opha is my hero. :thumbsup:


----------



## dixieland

oh ok.Dang I feel stupid now!:hammer:


----------



## mygirlmaile

dixieland said:


> oh ok.Dang I feel stupid now!:hammer:


Dont. No big deal. LOL. I can see how that could be confusing! Are you gonna be at the show?!


----------



## dixieland

yep!I only live like 15 minutes from there.Still trying to decide if I should bring the dogs or just me


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

LOL you guys are crackin me up! I never knew "Maile" first name so i always just called her Maile lol. OK Shantel! Now I know your REAL name! Are you coming to our show Shantel or just to the NC one? Either way Opha Mae will be there looking for you


----------



## mygirlmaile

Ill be at the one in Alabama. Ill be in FL picking up a puppy for the NC one. But Im EXCITED to meet her.  Hahaha.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

mygirlmaile said:


> Ill be at the one in Alabama. Ill be in FL picking up a puppy for the NC one. But Im EXCITED to meet her.  Hahaha.


AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheers: :woof:


----------



## mygirlmaile

And...you said Opha Mae...THATS Mailes middle name!!! LOL. Maile Mae!!! AHHH!!! Its meant to be!!!


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

mygirlmaile said:


> And...you said Opha Mae...THATS Mailes middle name!!! LOL. Maile Mae!!! AHHH!!! Its meant to be!!!


LOL REALLY! WOW, IT REALLY WAS MEANT TO BE HUH..........

OPHA'S FULL NAME IS PVT. OPHA MAE JOHNSON (1ST WOMEN ENLISTED IN THE MARINE CORPS )


----------



## mygirlmaile

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> LOL REALLY! WOW, IT REALLY WAS MEANT TO BE HUH..........
> 
> OPHA'S FULL NAME IS PVT. OPHA MAE JOHNSON (1ST WOMEN ENLISTED IN THE MARINE CORPS )


Thats awesome!!! Really cool name!! Im slacking and I still havent sent in Mailes UKC papers (shes 14 months) NOR have I registered her ABKC. Gah, I suck. LOL.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

mygirlmaile said:


> Thats awesome!!! Really cool name!! Im slacking and I still havent sent in Mailes UKC papers (shes 14 months) NOR have I registered her ABKC. Gah, I suck. LOL.


Ya you need to do that so you can show her at my show!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> Ya you need to do that so you can show her at my show!!


I haven't done that for any of my babies yet. I sent out for Indigos in feb. and recieved them over 3 months later. How do we get them back sooner?


----------



## mygirlmaile

SHANA...do the babies so I can show her at Steph's show! LOL. 

She's IPB/IBC's Against All Odds.

 LOL.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

mygirlmaile said:


> SHANA...do the babies so I can show her at Steph's show! LOL.
> 
> She's IPB/IBC's Against All Odds.
> 
> LOL.


What's Against All Odds?


----------



## mygirlmaile

Its gonna be her name. Cuz Shana didnt think she was gonna make it...but she did! Now I just have to get her! LOL.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

mygirlmaile said:


> Its gonna be her name. Cuz Shana didnt think she was gonna make it...but she did! Now I just have to get her! LOL.


Ohhhh OK cuz Opha's mom's name is Against All Oddz Mt. Suribachi cuz we got her from Against All Oddz Kennels! Hooooow col huh!


----------



## mygirlmaile

SEE!!!! MEANT TO BE GIRL!!! LOL. Now just go ahead and put me on an Opha puppy list! Just bump everyone else down one.  haha.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

mygirlmaile said:


> SEE!!!! MEANT TO BE GIRL!!! LOL. Now just go ahead and put me on an Opha puppy list! Just bump everyone else down one.  haha.


LOL OK and i'll give everyone on the list your phone number and you can deal with them! :clap:


----------



## mygirlmaile

Yea, sure...Ill explain it. LOL. No problem. RIGHT after I change my number.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

Hahahahaha!


----------



## t1dirty

this is not to far from me ..........would it be ok to bring a apbt to the show........i would love to take lil mama .......


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

t1dirty said:


> this is not to far from me ..........would it be ok to bring a apbt to the show........i would love to take lil mama .......


But of course! We would love to have you! The ABKC offers a "classic" class now which is based of the 90's UKC standard. Don't know if your dog would fit that or not but either way it will be a good show and ALL dogs are welcome to come and enjoy the show! Hope you can make it!


----------

